# Opus engine for all the OTHER EW products?



## Soundbed (May 29, 2021)

It’s probably been answered elsewhere but I cannot find the answer.

What are the advantages of using the Opus engine for other EW/QL products, such as ... Gypsy.

I didn’t find the answer on EW website either.

I own several EW products and may buy more (not necessarily Opus). But I can’t quite figure out how Opus is a selling point ... faster loading times?

Anything else?

I keep getting emails like this:


----------



## SlHarder (May 29, 2021)

Sam covers a lot of 'differences' between Play and Opus. And a lot of these like purge and patch auditioning apply to non Opus libraries.


----------



## szczaw (May 29, 2021)

I don't see any advantages. As far as I'm concerned, the point of using Opus is having quick access to both note generator and instrument ensembles that sound good. There are far better tools out there just for note generation.


----------



## wcreed51 (May 29, 2021)

But they don't work with EW Libraries


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 29, 2021)

Can you somehow update the other libraries to opus? I tried installing opus engine when it came out but it complained about not having licenses.


----------



## szczaw (May 29, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Can you somehow update the other libraries to opus? I tried installing opus engine when it came out but it complained about not having licenses.


All libs you own licenses for should be available in the new player. That's the case here. You don't get access to the orchestrator (yet, or maybe never ?).


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 29, 2021)

szczaw said:


> All libs you own licenses for should be available in the new player. That's the case here. You don't get access to the orchestrator (yet, or maybe never ?).


Oh, maybe it was just a bug before then, also I thought you’d need to pay a fee to get access to opus versions, wasn’t that the case with kompakt->kontakt->play? I’ll check what it says now.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 29, 2021)

Yea it still doesn't work, complains I don't have any licenses


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 29, 2021)

This is what they say on their faq


----------



## szczaw (May 29, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Yea it still doesn't work, complains I don't have any licenses


Ahh, misunderstanding. Once you purchase Opus, you don't have to upgrade other libraries. You do need Opus license though.


----------



## Soundbed (May 29, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> Sam covers a lot of 'differences' between Play and Opus. And a lot of these like purge and patch auditioning apply to non Opus libraries.



Purge and patch auditioning. Cool. I’ll watch the rest of the 40 minute video at some point ...


----------



## Geomir (May 29, 2021)

@AceAudioHQ, @szczaw and @Soundbed 

- If you get EWHO Opus Edition, then all your libraries will be upgraded to Opus Player.
- If you don't upgrade to EWHO Opus Edition, then no Opus Player for your other libraries.
- But if you buy *any* EW library, you will get Opus Player for free (for the new library and your old ones).
- They don't sell Opus license at the moment. You can't just buy the new Opus Player / Library Browser as a cheap stand alone license. They will do it in the future (supposedly).

So this means that i.e. for me that I have spend more than $1.000 on EW products (EWQLSO, EWQLSC, Gypsy, Ra, Silk, Voices of the Empire, the original EWHO), they will *not* give me the Opus Player as a free update.

But if anyone now spends $99 to get i.e. ProDrummer 1, he gets Opus for free. EW doesn't care about old loyal customers and favors only the new ones. This was obvious all these years, that it was cheaper to buy EWHO Diamond, than upgrade from Gold to Diamond!


----------



## Henu (May 29, 2021)

Geomir said:


> - But if you buy *any* EW library, you will get Opus Player for free (for the new library and your old ones).


This is actually really weird. I bought HS Diamond last week, and installing it I was puzzled to see that I have now an Opus licence as well. Doing a bit googling, I didn't download and install Opus because I didn't seemingly qualify for a licence with HS for that, at least not yet.

Then I stumbled across this thread, and it seems that they should had given me the Opus licence so I hadn't gone mad after all (although I don't have any compatible libraries with it yet)...but now the licence has _disappeared_ from the installation center like it never was there. :D What's going on?


----------



## Geomir (May 30, 2021)

Henu said:


> This is actually really weird. I bought HS Diamond last week, and installing it I was puzzled to see that I have now an Opus licence as well. Doing a bit googling, I didn't download and install Opus because I didn't seemingly qualify for a licence with HS for that, at least not yet.
> 
> Then I stumbled across this thread, and it seems that they should had given me the Opus licence so I hadn't gone mad after all (although I don't have any compatible libraries with it yet)...but now the licence has _disappeared_ from the installation center like it never was there. :D What's going on?


I really wish I could help you, but I didn't pull the trigger for EWHO Opus, and I am not planning to buy an EW library any time soon.

Now your case seems weird. Since you bought an EW library after the release of EWHO Opus, you are qualified to have (for free) an Opus license. 

Maybe the problem is this. You bought a library that EW doesn't sell anymore. I mean, I suppose you bought HS from another vendor, right? But officially EW isn't selling that one. Maybe there is where the confusion happened?

I think you should contact them to sort this out. Their support team replies very fast and is always very helpful.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 30, 2021)

Henu said:


> Then I stumbled across this thread, and it seems that they should had given me the Opus licence so I hadn't gone mad after all (although I don't have any compatible libraries with it yet)...but now the licence has _disappeared_ from the installation center like it never was there. :D What's going on?


I think you won't get opus since Hollywood strings isn't sold by Eastwest anymore, except for a few leftover licenses some resellers might still have, the ad says "select eastwest products". 

I however just bought Hollywood backup singers, which is the first library on their 'select' page , and it should definitely get me Opus engine, the Opus engine download shows at EW installation center (though not after install anymore, did you install it?) but not on iLok (only the library does), but it complains about me not having a license, so I have to use it with play. So I guess there are still some bugs


----------



## Henu (May 30, 2021)

Hey, that might be it! I did buy it from Best Service, and it seems that it was indeed a leftover licence, as they don't seem to sell the product anymore. I'm still puzzled about the appearing and disappearing Opus licence, so I think I should contact their customer support and ask about it. Thanks!


----------



## Henu (May 31, 2021)

So, has anyone reached an _actual person_ at the Soundsonline- webpage? I've been now awaiting the customer service chat to open for two hours and it's still the same greeting all the time:
Our agents are not available right now. Please leave a message and we'll get back to you.

*Also, goddamn it's hard to change the font here! Sorry about that. 

I got the OPUS appearing to me again by updating the install center and downloaded it, but now it's nagging for a licence for Ilok. Which I never got! According to EW, "People who purchase any other EastWest product post-release will also get OPUS." so I think I definitely should eligible for the licence, especially as the installation center wanted me to download it and all that jazz. *​


----------



## SlHarder (May 31, 2021)

Henu said:


> awaiting the customer service chat to open for two hours


Monday is a national holiday in USA.


----------



## Henu (May 31, 2021)

Ah, well! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## José Herring (May 31, 2021)

On a different note not to derail the thread but I don't want to start another thread just for this. Are you finding OPUS player a bit more CPU intensive than Play 6? 

Doing fast 16th note as at an vivace tempo gives me nearly 70% CPU where as on Play I wouldn't even get a CPU bump. I'm wondering if I should change some settings. 

On the original topic. OPUS is vastly superior to Play in terms of usability imo.


----------



## gsilbers (May 31, 2021)

Henu said:


> So, has anyone reached an _actual person_ at the Soundsonline- webpage? I've been now awaiting the customer service chat to open for two hours and it's still the same greeting all the time:
> Our agents are not available right now. Please leave a message and we'll get back to you.​​*Also, goddamn it's hard to change the font here! Sorry about that. *​​*I got the OPUS appearing to me again by updating the install center and downloaded it, but now it's nagging for a licence for Ilok. Which I never got! According to EW, "People who purchase any other EastWest product post-release will also get OPUS." so I think I definitely should eligible for the licence, especially as the installation center wanted me to download it and all that jazz. *​



Normally it will ask or use the username provided for ilok. check again your EW account and then go to your ilok account and see if there is one available. 
For upgrades I think the same old one works? nor sure.


----------



## Henu (May 31, 2021)

It didn't ask me the username, but went straight to Ilok's nag screen on the missing licence. 
I triplechecked both EW center and Ilok- no clue of the licence. I can see all my other EW stuff (including both recently bought Hollywood Strings) in both places but no sign of OPUS licence anywhere. Their web account is horrible, not showing _anything_ I have because I haven't bought them from them but from 3rd party retailer(s).

I guess I just need to wait until tomorrow and check with the customer service what's going on with the licence. But thanks for your help!


----------



## Flyo (May 31, 2021)

Worst costumer loyalty in the audio sample business. How can delay more than a year without a single word for let us know, and then charge $500 for upgrade to Opus and then if you don’t buy anything they don’t give to all users at least for free the new player upgrade for their older library’s. This drive me to lost so much time researching and money! Bad treatment to their costumers that spend all this time and freeze others posible purchases to hold on to Opus. Yes I ended up with BBCPro instead 👍


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 31, 2021)

I didn’t get my opus license until after I sent a private message to eastwest through their Facebook group. they usually answer pretty fast.


----------



## Henu (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep, just did the same and got my licence! Didn't take more than two hours to get a response, which was nice. Too bad though that Hollywood Strings (separate purchase) doedn't work on Opus according to EW which was quite a letdown, but least my older libraries do, so I can use Opus with them.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

Opus Player was made for EWHO, but it works with all your other libraries other than EWHO (unless you spend $500-$800 to buy the full EWHO Opus Edition)! Funny, isn't it?  

You will need Play 6 for your original EWHO libraries, but your ancient EWQLSO and Ra will feature Opus! Really weird and confusing decisions.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

Geomir said:


> You will need Play 6 for your original EWHO libraries, but your ancient EWQLSO and Ra will feature Opus! Really weird and confusing decisions.


I don't think it's that confusing, nobody would buy hoopus if hod worked in opus engine


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't think it's that confusing, nobody would buy hoopus if hod worked in opus engine


I don't mean the Moods and the Orchestrator, or the new recordings, I mean just the new Opus plugin. Play 6 is old and that's why they upgraded it to Opus. Opus is more modern and new. I believe they should unlock it for all the libraries, including EWHO.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 1, 2021)

So as an EW customer with a few libraries I expect to get OPUS for my other libraries for free without buying anything new. The OPUS update was expensive enough and I am a bit disappointed that this version does not work with the other EW libraries (no license).

On the other hand I don't miss the OPUS player with the other libraries. There Play does its job reliably, without bugs.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 1, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I don't mean the Moods and the Orchestrator, or the new recordings, I mean just the new Opus plugin. Play 6 is old and that's why they upgraded it to Opus. Opus is more modern and new. I believe they should unlock it for all the libraries, including EWHO.


well, most people I've talked to only pretty much wanted new/custom keyswitches, purge and better winds and don't care about orchestrators, moods etc, I would be completely satisfied just to have HO in opus engine and I wouldn't buy the new one even with the old winds


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

AndyP said:


> So as an EW customer with a few libraries I expect to get OPUS for my other libraries for free without buying anything new. The OPUS update was expensive enough and I am a bit disappointed that this version does not work with the other EW libraries (no license).
> 
> On the other hand I don't miss the OPUS player with the other libraries. There Play does its job reliably, without bugs.


I honestly think you don't know what you are writing about (ha, I go my revenge, I used your own rude words against you). I have been a CC member for 1 year, and I have bought several EW libraries, which costed me more than $1500, which is the most money I have spent for a single company. No Opus for me.

But someone new spends just $99 to buy a cheap EW library and he gets Opus for all his libraries.

And they don't even give me a chance to buy an Opus license. They will do so in the future. Judging from the millions of horrible bugs they have to fix, who knows when they are going to do it. Maybe at 2023 (another reference here).

From the other side, as you said, fair enough, Play 6 has reached a state which is very stable, loads and runs fast, and is very reliable for the older libraries.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> well, most people I've talked to only pretty much wanted new/custom keyswitches, purge and better winds and don't care about orchestrators, moods etc, I would be completely satisfied just to have HO in opus engine and I wouldn't buy the new one even with the old winds


Exactly! This is the case for me as well!


----------



## AndyP (Jun 1, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I honestly think you don't know what you are writing about (ha, I go my revenge, I used your own rude words against you).


I don't think I was rude to you. That would definitely look different.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

AndyP said:


> I don't think I was rude to you. That would definitely look different.


I just used your own words, to let you see how they look from another point of view. It's up to you to decide if it's rude or not.  

Back to the original thread (in a way), what's going to happen to Play? Has anyone any idea if it's going to be a legacy product (like the original EWHO), which will never been updated again?


----------



## Dollismine (Jun 1, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I honestly think you don't know what you are writing about (ha, I go my revenge, I used your own rude words against you). I have been a CC member for 1 year, and I have bought several EW libraries, which costed me more than $1500, which is the most money I have spent for a single company. No Opus for me.
> 
> But someone new spends just $99 to buy a cheap EW library and he gets Opus for all his libraries.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you.
It's a shame for all loyal Customer.
I bought HO diamond (the complete bundle) which was a lot of money, and now, I cannot use the new player and I have to buy a "new" Library to have Opus edition + orchestrator.

So my only way is to sell my previous HO diamond....an go away from EWQL.

Sad to say it but it's a shame.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

Dollismine said:


> Totally agree with you.
> It's a shame for all loyal Customer.
> I bought HO diamond (the complete bundle) which was a lot of money, and now, I cannot use the new player and I have to buy a "new" Library to have Opus edition + orchestrator.
> 
> ...


I have more bad news for you: You cannot sell any EW product. It is not allowed. You have to stick with them.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 1, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Back to the original thread (in a way), what's going to happen to Play? Has anyone any idea if it's going to be a legacy product (like the original EWHO), which will never been updated again?


Now that Opus is out I don't expect to see any updates to Play especially since Hollywood has been discontinued and all other products are now using Opus.

I don't see what everyone is talking about if EW gave away or sold Opus to Diamond customers they would have cut there upgrade sales of HOOPUS to near zero


----------



## Geomir (Jun 1, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Now that Opus is out I don't expect to see any updates to Play especially since Hollywood has been discontinued and all other products are now using Opus.


So what's going to happen if in a next Mac OS or Windows update Play 6 stops working? This is not very uncommon, especially with Mac Os. Who's gonna fix it?


ennbr said:


> I don't see what everyone is talking about if EW gave away or sold Opus to Diamond customers they would have cut there upgrade sales of HOOPUS to near zero


Why reduce the sales of EWHO Opus Edition to near zero? What I meant is to give the Opus Player (as a plugin) for all the libraries, including the legacy EWHO. Not the Orchestrator, the new recordings, the moods, the overall improvements, etc. I think these are the main sale points of EWHO Opus Edition.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 2, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Why reduce the sales of EWHO Opus Edition to near zero?


Simple if EW had offered a purchase for just Opus the player for say $49, I would never have paid $500 for the full upgrade but continued to use my EWHO Diamond with the Opus player. Seriously think I would not have been alone in that decision.


----------



## shponglefan (Jun 2, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I have more bad news for you: You cannot sell any EW product. It is not allowed. You have to stick with them.


The license should still be transferrable, depending on one's legal jurisdiction. Even though some license agreements claim they can't be transferred, that doesn't override legal ability to do so.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Simple if EW had offered a purchase for just Opus the player for say $49, I would never have paid $500 for the full upgrade but continued to use my EWHO Diamond with the Opus player. Seriously think I would not have been alone in that decision.


Of course that is the reason. But the painful thing is: every single one of their other decades old libraries does get the new player. So it boils down to: we are going to shove this upgrade down your throat sooner or later. You HAVE to buy all of the other new stuff for $500, so we recoup our R&D (fair enough), for a player we’re giving away for free to new and existing customers of our “other stuff”. Oh... and we’ll wait. We’ll get you EWHO Diamond Play suckers at the next big OS update. 

Which is totally annoying. And customer hostile. Which is why I deleted my EWHO. Bye EW.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> The license should still be transferrable, depending on one's legal jurisdiction. License agreements can't override laws.


Yeah yeah, we’ve all heard that before. Good luck selling that logic on KVR or good luck with your conscience when you sell EWHO Diamond that way to a “new sucker”. 



This always strikes me as a totally academic point of view, completely removed from reality of a) “the market” and b) buyers who will want support and hence will not be really enticed to jump through all kind of hoops, do account takeovers etc.


----------



## shponglefan (Jun 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yeah yeah, we’ve all heard that before. Good luck selling that logic on KVR or good luck with your conscience when you sell EWHO Diamond that way to a “new sucker”.
> 
> 
> 
> This always strikes me as a totally academic point of view, completely removed from reality of a) “the market” and b) buyers who will want support and hence will not be really enticed to jump through all kind of hoops, do account takeovers etc.



Oh, I didn't say it was necessarily simple. Just that companies that stick "non transferable" clauses in their license agreements may be violating consumer laws depending on where one lives.

Though I suppose that's probably a topic for a thread unto itself...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> Oh, I didn't say it was necessarily simple. Just that companies that stick "non transferable" clauses in their license agreements may be violating consumer laws depending on where one lives.
> 
> Though I suppose that's probably a topic for a thread into itself...


I think you may be right from a strictly legal perspective -depending on where one lives of course- but I do dispute the relevance of it in real life applications somewhat. Anyway... I need more coffee and less snark in my tone of voice haha. Sorry pal! ❤️


----------



## Geomir (Jun 2, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Simple if EW had offered a purchase for just Opus the player for say $49, I would never have paid $500 for the full upgrade but continued to use my EWHO Diamond with the Opus player. Seriously think I would not have been alone in that decision.


If your words are true, then this makes EW even less customer friendly. I mean, it forces users to pay $500 as the only way to get their hands in the new player plugin that could cost just $50, with no other option at all?


----------



## lettucehat (Jun 2, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> The license should still be transferrable, depending on one's legal jurisdiction. Even though some license agreements claim they can't be transferred, that doesn't override legal ability to do so.


It seems like some sample library consumer at some point would have figured this out and we'd all know about it, if it were the case. I want it to be the case but between the companies that offer it and don't offer it I feel like someone would have caught onto a legal reason why they all _have_ to respect license transfers.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 3, 2021)

Geomir said:


> If your words are true, then this makes EW even less customer friendly. I mean, it forces users to pay $500 as the only way to get their hands in the new player plugin that could cost just $50, with no other option at all?


You can buy any other EW product you don’t already own and you will get the new player.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 3, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> You can buy any other EW product you don’t already own and you will get the new player.


Thanks for the help.  I know, the cheapest one I could find was at $99, it was Pro Drummer. Volume 1 or 2, not bundled together. Of course I didn't pull the trigger, because I don't want it / need it. I hope that in the future 1 license of Opus Player will be less than $99.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 3, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Thanks for the help.  I know, the cheapest one I could find was at $99, it was Pro Drummer. Volume 1


From your post do you have EWHO and are you trying to get a copy of Opus and then expect it to see your old EWHO. That's not going to work Opus does not see the previous EWHO files.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 3, 2021)

ennbr said:


> From your post do you have EWHO and are you trying to get a copy of Opus and then expect it to see your old EWHO. That's not going to work Opus does not see the previous EWHO files.


I know. Opus is not compatible with the legacy EWHO, and will never be. I was just interested to have it for my other EW libraries, but still it is not available as a cheap license purchase (paid upgrade). They will do it in the future, according to the FAQs in their page.

Now the cheapest way to get the Opus Player (for someone that didn't upgrade to EWHO Opus Edition) is to buy Pro Drummer 1 or 2. Unless I am wrong about that. But I think this is the cheapest EW libraries at the moment.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 3, 2021)

Ok just didn't want anyone to expect that Opus would see EWHO. Actually the previous version EWHO was listed in the Opus Browser in the latest version from this week Opus no longer shows the old EWHO in the Browser list.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 13, 2021)

José Herring said:


> On a different note not to derail the thread but I don't want to start another thread just for this. Are you finding OPUS player a bit more CPU intensive than Play 6?
> 
> Doing fast 16th note as at an vivace tempo gives me nearly 70% CPU where as on Play I wouldn't even get a CPU bump. I'm wondering if I should change some settings.
> 
> On the original topic. OPUS is vastly superior to Play in terms of usability imo.


hi José,

"OPUS is vastly superior to Play in terms of usability imo." ...vastly superior in what ways? that's exactly what I was trying to learn in this thread.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 2, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Now the cheapest way to get the Opus Player (for someone that didn't upgrade to EWHO Opus Edition) is to buy Pro Drummer 1 or 2. Unless I am wrong about that. But I think this is the cheapest EW libraries at the moment.


TBH, I wouldn't buy anything from them right now. This really stinks and is a greedy shit move.
They could just have sold the OPUS player for 100 bucks and be done with it (including support for EWHO).


----------



## Geomir (Jul 3, 2021)

Stevie said:


> TBH, I wouldn't buy anything from them right now. This really stinks and is a greedy shit move.
> They could just have sold the OPUS player for 100 bucks and be done with it (including support for EWHO).


I am with you on this one, no more EW purchases for me. But imho the Opus Player license should be even cheaper than 100 bucks. I mean, if with 100 bucks you can buy a small EW library (under sales) and get Opus for free, then why pay the same amount for just Opus?

It should cost less than any of their libraries under sale. Or it could just be a free update for people that have supported EW all these last years, by joining CC and/or buying-to-own their libraries.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 3, 2021)

The New Opus Engine now supports sound variations in Studio One…..Very cool…

VSL and EastWest hats off!


----------



## Stevie (Jul 3, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I am with you on this one, no more EW purchases for me. But imho the Opus Player license should be even cheaper than 100 bucks. I mean, if with 100 bucks you can buy a small EW library (under sales) and get Opus for free, then why pay the same amount for just Opus?
> 
> It should cost less than any of their libraries under sale. Or it could just be a free update for people that have supported EW all these last years, by joining CC and/or buying-to-own their libraries.


Totally agreed! I vote with my wallet.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 6, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The New Opus Engine now supports sound variations in Studio One…..Very cool…
> 
> VSL and EastWest hats off!


Yeah, it’s some pretty amazing software. Kudos to EW and the Wolfgangs for Opus.


----------



## cqd (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm hoping (and kind of expecting too, tbh) that they do a rebuild of Hollywood choirs in Opus next..


----------



## Fleer (Aug 7, 2021)

Would be very nice indeed. Maybe even with Orchestrator presets.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 10, 2021)

By the way -- some people were saying (here or elsewhere) that they weren't getting the automagic license to Opus after buying new "old" libraries (non EWHO) ... ? I bought Gypsy from AudioDeluxe recently and immediately after registering Gypsy at eastwestsounds.com, the Opus license appeared in my EW Installation Center.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 10, 2021)

Same here. Worked like a charm.


----------



## CGR (Aug 13, 2021)

Have just installed Opus (Mac Catalina) and noticed that half the piano articulations are missing/not available:

Soft Pedal
Sus Soft Pedal
Staccato
Releases
All 8 articulations load fine in Play, drawing on the identical instruments & samples. Puzzled by this – it affects the pianos in a negative way, especially with no release samples being triggered.
Any clues @EastWestSupport


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 13, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Ok just didn't want anyone to expect that Opus would see EWHO. Actually the previous version EWHO was listed in the Opus Browser in the latest version from th


I think There’s a list of supported libraries inside some file, I guess someone could write a hack for it to support ewho since There’s probably no other reason for ewho not to work except to sell opus edition. Probably all libraries go through an interpretor from a list instead of all libraries having been specifically coded in to support opus engine


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 13, 2021)

CGR said:


> Have just installed Opus (Mac Catalina) and noticed that half the piano articulations are missing/not available:
> 
> Soft Pedal
> Sus Soft Pedal
> ...


I haven't figured everything out yet but I thought each library needed to be "updated" to work with Opus first. I don't know if after one "updates" a library to work with Opus it must then be "down-dated" to work with Play once again.


----------



## CGR (Aug 13, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I haven't figured everything out yet but I thought each library needed to be "updated" to work with Opus first. I don't know if after one "updates" a library to work with Opus it must then be "down-dated" to work with Play once again.


Hmmm. Not sure. The pianos are loading and playing fine in Opus, but those articulations are just not available like they are in Play. Really missing the piano release samples in Opus.

Also I'm finding Opus a little buggy regarding not saving customised performances/instruments or FX chain settings (I can save individual reverb & compression settings, but not chains of them). @EastWestSupport - can you shed some light here?


----------



## CGR (Aug 24, 2021)

UPDATE: I'm still in discussion with East West Support regarding the issues with the Pianos under OPUS. They are saying they are _"getting feedback for the articulations across Play and Opus. They respond the same on the Steinway D Platinum Master DYN patch . . ." _but that is far from my experience.

A case in point is the following test. Identical patch, Platinum Close mic only, no reverb. Rendered with the identical MIDI file. The PLAY version sounds as it should. The OPUS version is doing something weird with half damping the notes after the accented notes. Not impressed. Watch this space.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 24, 2021)

Update — while I got Opus installed, the license never really appeared ... so I had to ask support for it and they sent it to me, and it worked. But Gypsy didn't really fully function in Opus, so I simply reverted back to using Play.


----------



## CGR (Aug 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Update — while I got Opus installed, the license never really appeared ... so I had to ask support for it and they sent it to me, and it worked. But Gypsy didn't really fully function in Opus, so I simply reverted back to using Play.


Hmmm. Seems East West focused all their attention on the new Hollywood Orchestra and didn't test the other libraries in OPUS. Pretty poor form.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 25, 2021)

I have Hollywood strings, brass and percussion diamond versions. Are they available to use with Opus yet? Without upgrading? I know there are new samples etc but I mean without them.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 25, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> I have Hollywood strings, brass and percussion diamond versions. Are they available to use with Opus yet? Without upgrading? I know there are new samples etc but I mean without them.


No


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 25, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> No


Ok. So no need to install Opus player yet..or never 😁


----------



## CGR (Sep 1, 2021)

It's been just over a week since my latest contact with East West Support, where I attached examples of one of the issues with the EWQL pianos under OPUS. Haven't heard back from them . . . any news @EastWestSupport ?

Apart from the missing articulation controls for Soft Pedal, Sus Soft Pedal, Staccato and Releases, the playability is really off under OPUS compared to PLAY 6. Attached is a small example using the close mics of the Steinway Platinum Edition (exact same patch) where the PLAY version is as it should be, but the OPUS version is muting/flattening the repeated notes. Identical MIDI used for both PLAY & OPUS renders.

Here's PLAY:
View attachment PLAY Steinway D - CLOSE Repeat Sustain Notes.mp3


Here's the same section with OPUS:
View attachment OPUS Steinway D - CLOSE Repeat Sustain Notes.mp3


The EWQL Pianos have multi velocity repetition samples which I really like, but there's certainly something amiss with those under OPUS. Can't believe bugs like these have slipped through to the release of OPUS. Back to PLAY for me.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2021)

Give me a shout when their other products work on their own opus player…..

😱


----------



## Jordan37 (Sep 18, 2021)

Does anyone have any current feedback on the Opus player working correctly yet on legacy libraries like Silk, Ra, Gypsy, Voices of Passion or EWQLSO Platinum Plus? 

The Opus software and Product Support downloads have appeared in my EW installation Center, but I don't know if i actually have a license to use the Opus software. 

Also, based on what some people have said on this thread, I don't know if the Opus software will actually work properly with the legacy libraries. Is it better to just stick with the latest version of Play and don't bother with the Opus software?


----------



## CGR (Sep 19, 2021)

Jordan37 said:


> . . . Also, based on what some people have said on this thread, I don't know if the Opus software will actually work properly with the legacy libraries. Is it better to just stick with the latest version of Play and don't bother with the Opus software?


Can't speak for other legacy products but that's what I'm doing with the pianos.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone know if EW *SD3* works in the OPUS Player ?


----------



## storyteller (Sep 19, 2021)

Advantage: the ohmicide plug-in included in Play with certain plugins has compatibility issues with Big Sur. Opus solves this issue.

Disadvantage: some of those same libraries still have issues with the Opus software… such as some of the legato KS multi patches. They don’t actually key switch or play sounds. Examples: Voices of Soul, Voices of the Empire


----------



## cqd (Sep 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know if EW *SD3* works in the OPUS Player ?


Yeah..


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 19, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah..


THANKS !  

That's great to know, I purchased SD3 as well, after I purchased the upgrade from HO-Diamond to OPUS Orchestra.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi,

I was just beginning to test HOOPUS this morning, and when I tried to load any instrument from SD2, SD3, Silk, RA, the OPUS player would crash my DAW.

The OPUS edition Hollywood Orchestra Brass, Perc, Woodwinds, and Strings, plus the solo strings, and Harp work fine in OPUS player, but not the other older libraries I mentioned.

When using OPUS player, I select i.e. SD3, and click on an instrument in the browser it plays the demo clip, but when I click ADD it crashes my DAW (Studio One Pro 5.4 / Windows 10).

I guess I will just have to use PLAY 6 to use these older libraries. Although I have been told they should work fine in OPUS, but that's not the case here.

Anyone know if I need to tweak a setting in OPUS, or anything else that will allow these older EW Libraries to work in OPUS Player ? I have setup OPUS to use SSD drives in the Pref. but not sure if some other settings need to be set for these libraries to work in OPUS.

I also checked if they needed to be updated, but no updates were available. All libraries are the latest versions.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi,

I contacted EW-Support via their Chat messaging, and got instructions to sort this issue, following their step-by-step instructions, I got it fixed. Now I have all of my older EW libraries such as RA, Silk, SD2, SD3, working in the OPUS Engine, without any issues, loading super fast.

Actually I'm quite impressed with how fast these library patches load into OPUS Player. Also want to praise, the quality service I received from EW-Support via their Chat option. It took me 20 min. to get everything sorted out. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp

ps. If someone has this issue, and needs the step-by-step instructions to fix it in (Windows 10), I can post the instruction on this thread.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Nov 21, 2022)

José Herring said:


> On a different note not to derail the thread but I don't want to start another thread just for this. Are you finding OPUS player a bit more CPU intensive than Play 6?
> 
> Doing fast 16th note as at an vivace tempo gives me nearly 70% CPU where as on Play I wouldn't even get a CPU bump. I'm wondering if I should change some settings.
> 
> On the original topic. OPUS is vastly superior to Play in terms of usability imo.


YES! The CPU load is insane for me compared to PLAY. At least triple if not more. East West does not seem to necessarily replicate or agree. They seem to think it is comparable to PLAY but definitely no my experience and not yours. A total disappointment in regards to the CPU because I love the purge function and want to switch everything to OPUS for that reason...but the CPU is too much of an issue.


----------

